# Fishing snake bight



## redrum27

I once saw a florida sportsman video of two guys fishing the snake bight out of flamingo and they had gotten into numerous schools of tailing reds. It looked almost to good to be true. They had to troll a long way in because of the nmz. They made it seem like that kept a lot of would be fisherman from fishing there and that is what made it so good. I have never been that way myself and was wondering if any one has had similar experiences? They made it seem like it was the promised land. Or something like that anyway. Any input wld be great...


----------



## Smackdaddy53

If it’s a promised land and people draw attention to it on the internet it won’t be a promised land for long. I tell people the same thing about any area they ask about...you won’t know if you don’t go!


----------



## crboggs

Snake Bight is no secret.

But I suspect it may be one of the areas of Florida Bay that has suffered the most from the hyper salinity and loss of grass the past few years. I haven't been down there since Winter 2015, so I don't know first hand. I'm sure someone else will chime in.


----------



## Snookyrookie

No secret anymore. Was out last month, due to a flat trailer tire we were an hour later than normal, when we got to the Crown (the area just south of Snake Bight where I think you’re referring to) there were 6 boats already there. That area has been hard hit by the water conditions. It can still be productive, but is much much more hit or miss and it’s been a couple years since I’ve seen those big schools of reds hanging there. Go on Instagram and look at Benny Blanco’s pics from 2-3 years ago and see all the beautiful sea grass and then look at the current pics, it is a shocking difference and really highlights what has happened to our water.


----------



## redrum27

Man what a shame! The bible says in Chronicles 7:14 that if my people which are called by my name, shall humble themselves and pray, and seek my face, and turn from their wicked ways, then I will hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin and heal their land. nuff said


----------



## EasternGlow

That promised land stuff is no longer. That show was filmed well before the water quality took a dump.


----------



## Boneheaded

Snake bight has been blown up since before it was a NMZ.


----------



## redrum27

Alright then, it's official... Snake Bight is off the list for now. Iv'e never fished Cedar Key. May take a look in that area. Thanks for all the input!


----------



## Boneheaded

redrum27 said:


> Alright then, it's official... Snake Bight is off the list for now. Iv'e never fished Cedar Key. May take a look in that area. Thanks for all the input!


Steinhatchee is cool fished three days there last week for the first time.


----------



## redrum27

Really? tell me about it. What did you catch? What were you throwing and on what tides? Can't wait to hear!


----------



## Flatbroke426

The guys are right. Water quality hit the area grass HARD. Snake bite still holds secrets though. There are small lakes and ditches if you know where they are they hold fish. Enjoy learning it


----------



## Zika

Steinhatchee is a waste of time. Nothing there but hardhead cats, gar and puffers.


----------



## Boneheaded

Zika said:


> Steinhatchee is a waste of time. Nothing there but hardhead cats, gar and puffers.


Youre right the fishing sucked, and theres nothing to do!


----------



## redrum27

great, i love those!


----------

